# Help with fish Idetification!!!!!



## marineras87 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the whole freshwater aquarium system, I have had my feet wet with living coral reef aquariums for over 10 years. I recently visited a public aquarium in San Francisco and they had these fish that i have been struggling to identify since, so i was hoping someone could help me out






Apologizes for the photo quality


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I might be wrong, but looks like a flag-tail tetra


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

It's an ugly sucker what ever it is!! You should have asked while at the Aquarium.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Kehy said:


> I might be wrong, but looks like a flag-tail tetra


I think so too. Also known as Flagtail Prochilodus

Flagtail Prochilodus - Semaprochilodus insignis - Aquarium Species Profile


----------



## BlueFinn (Aug 19, 2011)

marineras87 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the whole freshwater aquarium system, I have had my feet wet with living coral reef aquariums for over 10 years. I recently visited a public aquarium in San Francisco and they had these fish that i have been struggling to identify since, so i was hoping someone could help me out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Blue Finn here
The fish your trying to ID is call a (Semaprochilodus Prochilodus) 
It's a rare fish hard to find. Look him up youtube.


----------

